# Acer aspire 3050 notebook drivers



## jennifersmiller (Dec 4, 2007)

I need help trying to find all the drivers I need to download for an acer aspire 3050 notebook I have looked on there website and I can't find what I am looking for because it don't have this for windows xp it just has it for windows vista. This is what it says on my laptop:

aspire 3050-1594
Mobile AMD Sempron processor 3400+ (1.8 GHz, 256KB L2 Cache)
14.1 WXGA LCD
ATI Radeon Xpress 1100
40GB HDD
DVD/CD-RW Combo
512MB DDR2
802.11b/g wireless LAN

I don't know that much about computers or what to download I do know that my modem is fine it's just my drivers and I can't find my CD's that came with the computer. Please help me


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Try this link:
http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_3050.html
It list various drivers for xp, but I am unsure what drivers your system requires. There are multiple wireless drivers etc.
If you are not sure please post the errors you are getting in your device manager (yellow or red). Also run EVEREST under my sig and Post the results.
What OS was on this laptop originally XP or Vista?
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Cienico (Sep 25, 2008)

Thnx men it help alot to me thank you thankyou thankyou very much!!


----------

